# Auto fullscreen preview projector



## juny1209 (May 10, 2020)

Hello. I use OBS as information screen like the picture attached.
So, I use only preview instead of record and broadcast.
Every computer turning on, I start OBS and click preview fullscreen.
Starting OBS can be sat by task scheduler. but preview fullscreen can't be automatic.
fullscreen preview isn't exist at  shortcut key and and Lunch parameters.

Could you add shortcut key or lunch parameters about fullscreen preview?








↑ This function


----------



## lebaston100 (May 10, 2020)

Just go into the settings and check "Save projectors on exit" under "General" -> "Projectors".
That way when you exit obs it saves the projector and will reopen it automatically when you start it again.


----------



## juny1209 (May 10, 2020)

lebaston100 said:


> Just go into the settings and check "Save projectors on exit" under "General" -> "Projectors".
> That way when you exit obs it saves the projector and will reopen it automatically when you start it again.


Oh, That settings is avaliable! I don't catch it.. Thank you!


----------



## Barabba (Mar 15, 2021)

lebaston100 said:


> Just go into the settings and check "Save projectors on exit" under "General" -> "Projectors".
> That way when you exit obs it saves the projector and will reopen it automatically when you start it again.


Hi, I've tried it ut it doesn't start OBS in fullscreen preview, how to do it? Thanks


----------



## lebaston100 (Mar 15, 2021)

If you enable that setting and close obs while any projector is open it will save it and reopen the projector when obs is started. Don't close the projector before exiting.


----------

